

OAuth 2.0 support in Mashery's I/O Docs Node.js - mansilladev
https://github.com/mashery/iodocs

======
mansilladev
Our intern, Alex Adkins (@alexarcel) learned her some JavaScript, Node.js,
Jade, and some OAuth 2.0 spec. She took some of our early jankiness, did some
cleanup (more to come), and added some goodness (also more to come). Thanks a
bunch Alex, and great stuff.

If any of you folks have APIs that use OAuth2, or you're a dev that wants to
play around with APIs that use OAuth2, I/O Docs is a useful interactive
documentation tool that you might want to check out. It's light weight, easy
to configure, simple to deploy and open source.

------
timrosenblatt
For any API of any size, I think this kind of documentation is essential. As a
developer, I know I've written useful code that I would have skipped just
because the company had interactive docs and I saw how easy some of the things
were.

